# best time to place order for early april delivery



## loup (Sep 26, 2002)

planning for 325i but can't buy it yet due to buying a house and wanted to know when it's the best time to come in and place an order for an early april delievery date.

Also, what interior color would look nice with a steel gray exterior color.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

loup said:


> *planning for 325i but can't buy it yet due to buying a house and wanted to know when it's the best time to come in and place an order for an early april delievery date.
> 
> Also, what interior color would look nice with a steel gray exterior color. *


That would be about a week or two ago.

I placed my order at the middle of December and got an END OF MARCH delivery. If you order now, and if you're lucky you might be able to get an early April delivery...Otherwise you'll be looking at anything from an early April to end of April delivery depending on various factors.

And I heard Natural Brow and Steel Gray is an amazing combo. Care to share that picture again Jon?


----------



## loup (Sep 26, 2002)

man, i need to head down to my local bmw dealer than. Gonna have to make some time to go though ... its christmas shopping season. thanks, was considering nat brown. looks sweet.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

February production is optimal for your delivery timeframe...

Our December allocation (coming shortly) is for
February production.

Get yer butt in there, and spec. your order A.S.A.P.!!!




Btw, Steel Grey goes best with black leather...


----------

